# GOTM December 2008 - halsinden's Roter Baritone



## El Caco (Dec 2, 2008)

*December 2008 Guitar of the Month: halsinden's Roter Baritone*

Congrats to *halsinden* for winning December's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Hal would like to thank Kahler, Barkenuckle, Sperzel & Roter for helping make this guitar happen. Here are plenty of pictures of his incredible Custom Roter Baritone 7



























*Quick Specs*
7 piece wenge / maple neck with wenge headstock cover
mahogany wings with wenge top & back caps
Ebony Fretboard
Luminous white side fret markers
24 frets
bareknuckle warpig 7s
kahler 2327 trem
sperzel locking tuners
5-way megaswitch
2 miniswitches (coil tap & series / parallel)
1 volume pot


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats halsinden! Awesome guitar!


----------



## quartie (Dec 2, 2008)

*deep breath*

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Drinks are on me.






(no they aren't)

Well done, Sinden and Sebastian!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 2, 2008)

i have been defeated 

grats buddy, beautiful axe!


----------



## nikt (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats !!!


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats. It's a really nice guitar, Hal.  Not the one I voted for, but nice.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Mr. S (Dec 3, 2008)

Wey! Congrats Hal


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Dec 3, 2008)

Hahah congrats Hal and Sebastian...And Sebastian !
Now go and build MY guitar of the month zuahahah!


----------



## gaunten (Dec 3, 2008)

congrats hal  that guitar is simply sex.
I hope they make an ERGOTM so my roter gets a chance too!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 3, 2008)

WOOT, i'm glad you won bro, that guitar is pure sexy win


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 8, 2008)

This guitar is fit for a King.....


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 8, 2008)

gorgeous guitar


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats Halsinden, sick guitar! I'm glad to see the prize is something more then 2 cds....


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats Halsinden and stickied.


----------



## liamh (Dec 22, 2008)

Brb, changing pants.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 28, 2008)

You definitely got my respect, this is the MOST beautiful 7 string I came cross yet and I`m not exaggerating...I`m gonna get my S7320 but maybe this is a big motivation to try to make myself one . to bad I can`t get this for the same 1000 bucks I`m spending on that ibanez


----------



## Harry (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks amazing man


----------



## halsinden (Jan 3, 2009)

guys, thank you so, so much for all the really kind comments and the votes received on this guitar. i can speak for both sebastian & myself in saying that we're very proud of the results.

of course the huge thanks must go to sebastian & adam of roter custom guitars who made the project possible. they've been nothing short of exceptional with this. i'll be posting a full review when i get the guitar back in about a week, in the meantime here are some shots of the recent progress roter have made from the re-staining i'd ordered, it's now a lot more black:


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 4, 2009)

beautiful guitar man, just beautiful


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 9, 2009)

Ooooooh, that is VERY pretty! Thank you very kindly for posting the pictures.


----------



## halsinden (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry about the incredibly delayed bump, but it's just come back from poland after further re-finish work and some re-profiling of the neck and it's looking just stunning. it struck me this morning how amazing it looked in the morning sunlight.

i'll be doing a pro shoot with this soon, but i just wanted to share how great the matte finish looks on it. you can see from the colour at the surrounds of the shots that it's actually all that black...











those are some elixir 'heavy' strings on it with an extra .068 on the low. i love these strings.

H


----------

